# Bung Holes in Screen



## PeterF (Dec 6, 2010)

While I remember Sporeworld (I think) having pvc fittings around a hole cut in the screen, I haven't come up with those fittings when I have looked (I am quite unhappy with the hardware stores out here though).

Now, if you can cut a hole in your container (deli cup, for example) that is probably best.

However, if you can't. Or if an unexpected situation puts you in an odd place, then I have found recently that I can:

Make a circle of hot glue on one side of the screen (actually, it is mesh I have been working with)(you might want to draw the circle first)

Then mirror it on the other side when cooled.

Then repeating on both sides.

Then cut away the mesh inside the hot glue circle (this is hard, it is a small hole, but it does not need to be perfect).

Jam something in the hole to twist. I like a sharpie for this. This step grinds away the extra screen somewhat, and seems to put an edge on the glue.

Should be it, make a foam bung stopper and go about your business.

I have been making the first hot glue circle somewhat larger than the hole should be, as it will fill in a little with the successive layers of hot glue.

Again, this isn't a perfect solution, or rather, it solves problems that have been solved better in other ways. But as a panacea it is pretty nice.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup!

I actually cut the mesh first, then put the glue on the edges. I really just use the fittings for reinforcement.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 7, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 24, 2010)

I wonder if one could cut off the neck of a plastic water or soda bottle, which has a twist off cap and hot glue that item into place. Then you have a twist off cap to use over and over and you could even hot glue a leash onto the cap and apply it to a place next to the bottle neck. Then it would not get lost. Just a thought that I will use soon.


----------



## PeterF (Dec 24, 2010)

I guess it depends on how much of the bottle you keep. I think if you used just the neck you might not have enough to hold while twisting the cap. Of course, if you don't put the cap on very tight it might work fine, if you trust the loose cap.

If you expand and use more of the bottle (another vertical inch or so) you might have more to grab. But a much larger footprint and a much larger hole in the screen.

Mostly unrelated. I recently glued the top of a 2 liter bottle onto the ring of a mason jar. This gives the mason jar an attached funnel that can be screwed off for filling the jar. I have been using it to apply small crickets to mantis jars, as they are very difficult for me to control.


----------

